# Mystery Tractor



## Kyle6552 (Aug 1, 2012)

I have a very unique situation that I need this forum's help with. My dad has a small tractor on his farm that we used to have here at our house when I was growing up. It was a small red tractor. It had a small Bull Dog ornament on the hood of the tractor. It had two circle headlights on either side of the grill on the front. It had a long lever on the right side so the driver could raise and lower the front attachment (we usually had a blade on there during the winter). The front of the tractor probably stood 3 1/2 feet - 4 feet tall. I haven't seen it in years so this is all off of memory. I would just go and take a picture but the farm is a couple hours away. I was hoping someone on here would know what I was talking about. 

My dad said that the man who always worked on it called a Bush Hog but I can't find any tractors online that resemble it.

I was wanting to find out what kind of tractor it is to see if I could get the parts to rebuild it. I don't want to go all the way up there to get it if I can't rebuild it. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to TF.

Indeed pics would help...soooo many different models back than,kinda sounds like old Farmall cub.


----------



## Kyle6552 (Aug 1, 2012)

Yeah I know they would. Its a bit smaller and a little newer style than that Farmall Cub. I would guess an 80's model is what we have. I am going to try and get pictures on it but I am not really sure what part of the farm its on. It sat pretty low to the ground. Compared to the pics of the Farmall Cubs it sets a lot lower than those.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Wonder now if it could be Power King.


----------



## Kyle6552 (Aug 1, 2012)

None of those look like it. Does the Bull Dog on the hood mean anything?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Bulldog on the hood..ummm puzzling.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Wheel Horse?


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uybslncIbVg&feature=related]Lanz Bulldog?[/ame] Probably a bit too old if it was from the '80s (built from 1920-1960). Was it more of a garden tractor or a regular farm tractor? That might narrow down the search.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

How about these?

http://tractors.wikia.com/wiki/Bulldog_(tractors)


----------



## Kyle6552 (Aug 1, 2012)

Wow you guys know a lot about tractors. I really appreciate all your help. It was just a bit bigger than a garden tractor but not big enough to be useful as a regular farm tractor in my opinion. And it's older than those Bulldog tractors.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I agree with thomas, I think the only tractor that has a bulldog for a hood ornament is a Belarus up in Newfoundland! Ask belarusbulldog!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Can you recall the color/colors..battery located..key,switch,push start,crank????


----------



## Kyle6552 (Aug 1, 2012)

Dark red. Key ignition for sure. Had a choke of course. Like I said before it was just a bit bigger than the larger garden tractors and it had your usual style tractor tires on the rear. I do remember the hood was sorta rounded on top, not a flat surface


----------



## james66 (Feb 27, 2006)

the bull dog had to of come from a mack truck but here a pic


----------



## George G (Feb 12, 2005)

Looks like someone painted it yellow/white


----------

